# Giulio Cesare



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

Been listening to the Rene Jacobs CD version this evening, and wow. How is this opera possible? Every single aria is an absolute total hit, tuneful, so melodic and infused with rhythm. And there's like 30! It's incredible, I don't know any other opera like it.






I suppose it doesn't have the dramatic interest of a later opera (which is why I find it listenable on CD rather than DVD as I otherwise do), being Baroque, but still. Just absolute perfect listening for a lazy Saturday.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

That is my favorite version of *Giulio Cesare*

There is also a DVD and CDs of another performance (in English) from the English National Opera with Janet Baker and Valerie Masterson conducted by Charles Mackerras. It's the only opera that I can stand in English translation, styled *Julius Caesar*, thanks to seeing a series of performances live with almost the same cast and production as the recording.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Try this on for size.
I saw them live at the Met.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> Try this on for size.
> I saw them live at the Met.


I love that duet!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Still one of the best opera DVDs ever.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Definitely one of the top ten operas ever written by a top ten greatest composer.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

amfortas said:


> Still one of the best opera DVDs ever.


I enjoyed this production with its echoes of the British Raj, but didn't much like the dancing bit. The singing was good with Sarah Connolly exceptional


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Another alternative


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I saw it with Ewa Podles in Seattle and it was amazing. Glorious music. Good cast. One of my favorite operas I have attended.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Idiat - please comment on what you post, otherwise use the OPERA VIDEO thread!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

MAS said:


> Idiat - please comment on what you post, otherwise use the OPERA VIDEO thread!


why comment. the videos kinda '"speak" for themselves. OBTW it is a small L not a I and i do post in OPERA VIDEO.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

ldiat said:


> why comment. the videos kinda '"speak" for themselves. OBTW it is a small L not a I and i do post in OPERA VIDEO.


Sorry about the l. What I mean, is that that the Giulio Cesare thread is a *discussion* thread. If you just want to post videos, without comments, then please do it in OPERA VIDEOS thread, that is why it was created, for videos that "speak for themselves."


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

MAS said:


> Sorry about the l. What I mean, is that that the Giulio Cesare thread is a *discussion* thread. If you just want to post videos, without comments, then please do it in OPERA VIDEOS thread, that is why it was created, for videos that "speak for themselves."


ok i see your point!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i really like this opera also. here is Natalie Dessay. interesting to note in this opera Natalie does a segment with Her Br**st exposed. and Christophe Dumaux is in this one also
Da Tempeste


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

and here is one more of a modern period of time. one should watch Cleo do Da Tempeste in this one!


----------



## harlemvalley (Mar 1, 2021)

Love that production - so clever


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

here is Susan Larson- Da Tempeste. weird one


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

harlemvalley said:


> Love that production - so clever


Which one do you mean?


----------

